# How big should a deck be?



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

It should be as big as you want and can afford. 

I did see on one of those HGTV appraisal shows that big decks are going out of style, so if you're planning on selling it sometime soon, I'd show some restraint. But, if you're like me and don't really care much about resale value, get one as big as you want for your lifestyle. But what do I know?


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

I second that ! BOB


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I would abandon the deck idea and put in a stone or masonary patio.
Decks require time to take care of and whatever decking material you use, the structure is wood.
You do a stone patio correctly, you never do it again. 
Ron


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

When I was designing our deck, here's what I was told to think about. If you're going to have a table and chairs on your deck, make sure there is room to walk around the table when there are people sitting in all the chairs and enough space for a person who is sitting down to be able to stand up and push the chair back far enough to be able to step away from the table comfortably.

If you're going to have a grill on the deck, plan a space big enough for it to be in an area where people don't have to walk close to it to get to the steps or in and out of the house. It also needs to be a safe distance from the house and not under an eve. 

Put the step(s) off to one side, not in the center. 

If you entertain a lot, you might want to make the deck big enough for several tables.

I say make it as big as your yard and budget will allow. You won't be sorry. The only problem is, the bigger the deck, the less grass you'll have to mow :whistling2:.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Excessively large decks can actually be a turnoff for people if you decide to sell your home. To me, a deck is just something else I have to maintain as a homeowner. In the Kansas City area, I'm seeing a lot of homeowners choosing to go with reasonably sized decks instead of huge ones. A lot of people are opting for the low maintenance of patio areas, especially if they want large outdoor living areas.

One thing to consider is your city's requirements. Many cities in this area don't require permits for decks that are less than 30" off the ground, but the setback requirements are still enforced. The setbacks totally depend on your city and your lot's residential zoning class.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a 8' deck that wraps round my sun room
It matches up to the back of my garage - reason for 8' wide
It's 24' long at the back of the house, then wraps around another 8' to the hot tub (so 8x16 on that side)










Out back I built another 12x12 deck off the pool patio for a picnic table. Eventually a pergola will be built over this deck. If we didn't have the pool area I might have made the deck off the house larger. I also built the 8' picnic table for less then $100
This area borders my ponds & veggie garden










I'd also consider a patio at ground level instead of a deck
I added about 450' sq ft of patio to the pool area - no maintenance
A lot of this depends upon the size of the house & back yard layout


----------



## OwenThursday (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks, you've brought up some valid points, especially in making it big enough to walk around stuff, like a grill, planters, etc. I will build it as big as I can afford, but it won't be something that will need runway lights.


----------



## dynamo (Feb 22, 2009)

If you're looking at installing some built-in benches (2 x 10's or 2 x 12's, for example) around the periphery or any section of the deck, consider those little composite brackets that only take up 4" of your deck space.
We did that and appreciate the extra space we can use for...well, whatever.
Just throwing out some ides.


----------



## dynamo (Feb 22, 2009)

dynamo said:


> If you're looking at installing some built-in benches (2 x 10's or 2 x 12's, for example) around the periphery or any section of the deck, consider those little composite brackets that only take up 4" of your deck space.
> We did that and appreciate the extra space we can use for...well, whatever.
> Just throwing out some ides.


Here's a pic I googled that are exactly as the ones we used:


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Very nice pink flamingo yard art Scuba_Dave! :laughing:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

thekctermite said:


> Very nice pink flamingo yard art Scuba_Dave! :laughing:


I actually have some white ones too
One of my hobbies - decorating for Halloween & Christmas led to selling stuff like this. Most are brand new from Mfg, but I do run across some used ones now & then


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh good lord. :no:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

No, THIS is OH GOOD LORD!!! :laughing:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

> Excessively large decks can actually be a turnoff for people if you decide to sell your home. To me, a deck is just something else I have to maintain as a homeowner. In the Kansas City area, I'm seeing a lot of homeowners choosing to go with reasonably sized decks instead of huge ones. A lot of people are opting for the low maintenance of patio areas, especially if they want large outdoor living areas.


I can't understand making it smaller intentionally, unless it is a smaller yard and the deck would use too much space. The maintenance part of it stinks, but if you use a sealer like One Time Wood, you only have to do it every 7-10 years. It's too bad Trex isn't what it says it is. 

If your back door is just above ground level, I agree that a patio would be better. If it's done right.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i tend to agree with using a masonry product but if you decide to go with a deck most lumberyards can help you design one you like and can afford


----------

